# sumador - restador



## electronicfish (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola compañeros de forosdeelectronica.com !!!

Bueno tengo una duda con este circuito me pidieron hacer con 2 teclados a BCD y la cuenta maxima debe de llegar hasta 18 y en el caso de la resta debe de marcar hasta -18 , pero no logro que esto pase , solo eh logrado que tanto en suma como resta lleguen hasta 15 y -15 no logro la cuenta hasta el 18 y -18 :cabezon:.

Alguien me puede ayudar.

Dejo una imagen y el circuito.

imagen del circuito
Ver el archivo adjunto 35703

Circuito en simulador
Ver el archivo adjunto 35704

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola electronicfish Con tan solo 4 Bit’s para un sumando(A)/Minuendo y 4 Bit’s para sumando(B)/Sustraendo no puedes lograr un resultado de –18 en Modo de resta.Con 4 Bit’s solo se puede representar de (0 a +15) ó de (0 a –15).Así que en modo de resta solo le puedes restar a 15 un numero igual o menor.En el modo de suma si puedes llegar a 18 (9 + 9 = 18).Para lograr tu objetivo (alcance de Resultados 18 –18) debes aumentar cuando menos otro Bit a ambos factores ó otros 4 Bit’s a cada factor.Compara tu circuito con el que te adjunto y ve como aumentar el Bit ó los Bit’s para satisfacer tu requerimiento.saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## electronicfish (Jun 26, 2010)

jaaaa... creo que ya entendi
muchas gracias Mr. Carlos.

Saludos.

Por cierto como puedo borrar el tema???


----------



## electronicfish (Jun 27, 2010)

Una preguntaMr. Carlos , en el ircuito que dejaste, que funcion tiene el comparador de magnitud?? , eh tratado de ver pero no se me ocurre para que sirve y podria cambiarlo por algun otro integrado???

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola electrofish
El comparador está verificando que cuando A sea menor que B (Son Sus Entradas) le sume 6 al sumador que está abajito de él.

Esto se hace con el fin de que cuando un número es mayor de 9 (10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15) le sume 6 para que el resultado se pueda mostrar en 2 Display’s de 7 segmentos.

En el comparador de magnitud, en las entradas A’s, tiene programado un 9 (1001) y por las entradas B’s le llega el resultado de la suma o de la resta, según el caso.

Entonces: (Se Utiliza la salida A<B) cuando A es menor que B no hay nada que hacer, pero si A>B (10,11,...) entonces se le suma 6 al resultado de la operación por medio de las compuertas AND que están al centro de la parte baja del diagrama.

Notas la Compuerta OR que conecta todas esas AND por una entrada ?
A esta OR le llega la señal A<B (Condición) desde el comparador y como es OR, por la otra entrada le llega otra condición para que sume 6 por medio de las AND.
Es ESTA(A<B) ó ESTA(x) Cierto ?

Ahora yo te pregunto: cuál es esa otra condición ESTA(x).?

El comparador que mencionas tal vez se pudiera cambiar por otro integrado pero tendría que hacer la misma función.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electronicfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok , quedo mas que claro , pues estare en bsuca de algun circuito que pueda hacer la misma funcion que el comparador de magnitud , pero por ahora te agradezco mucho por la ayuda que me brindas.

Muchas gracias.

Dios te bendiga.


----------

